# New to sailing Sea Gypsy



## krob2002 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello,
We just purchased a 1968 33' Soverel and are pouring money into the hole in the water just as we were told to do. Now we just have to fix her up and get ready to start our new life in Charleston. We are selling our 2002 sq. ft. house and selling or giving away everything. We could sure use some good luck and positive thoughts coming our way as we begin this new adventure.
Katie in Knoxville


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi, hon!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck and positive thoughts.


----------



## krob2002 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sinuous said:


> Hi, hon!


Hi Babe!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Congratulations on your new boat.*

Hello Krob2002. Sounds like you are jumping in with both feet. Sell you home and getting a boat and you are new to boating??? Hope you have read the book "Blown Away" for some humor from the Payson's adventure. There are many of us who support this lifestyle. I am jealous as I so want to sell the home and hold that auction for it's contents, pocket the change and untie the dock lines. Good luck with your adventure!! Remember to keep it fun.:laugher

Leslie
S/V "Tango"
Kent Island, MD


----------



## krob2002 (Sep 14, 2008)

Leslie,
I haven't read Blown Away yet. Thanks for the heads up. We have Sailing to Antarctica and several other books and blogs that we are reading. My husband (Sinuous) seems to think that I should have a genetic memory of boating because my Grandfather was a yacht caption for Carnegie Melon and my father was boat captain. I've been on boats a lot a long time ago. Who knows, maybe it will all come to me when we finally get out there. 
I can hope. 
I don't think I'll have a problem keeping it fun. I find humor in almost any venture that I'm directly involved in. I hope that my husband will find it equally amusing.


leslieowen said:


> Hello Krob2002. Sounds like you are jumping in with both feet. Sell you home and getting a boat and you are new to boating??? Hope you have read the book "Blown Away" for some humor from the Payson's adventure. There are many of us who support this lifestyle. I am jealous as I so want to sell the home and hold that auction for it's contents, pocket the change and untie the dock lines. Good luck with your adventure!! Remember to keep it fun.:laugher
> 
> Leslie
> S/V "Tango"
> Kent Island, MD


----------

